# Dell Multimedia Keyboard w/ Vol knob

## static_k

Hi,

I have this Dell SK-8135 multimedia keyboard that I am having trouble getting this twist style volume knob to work. I can grab the keycodes for everything else but this damn knob. When I run xev I get nothing back. I also tried running xbinkeys --key and that shows nothing either. Now I know the knob is working bc when I 

#cat /dev/input/event3  I get the following while turning the knob:

```
mylaptop input # cat /dev/input/event3

]ÿC¹T ]ÿC¼T^ÿC

                    ÿÿÿÿ^ÿC 

gÿCç¦gÿCç¦gÿCçjÿC%jÿC&jÿC*1ÿC+ðbÿC&

```

This is the relevant input from my dmesg:

```

mylaptop log # dmesg |grep input

[   25.878687] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.2

[   25.878740] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

[   25.888597] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

[   26.041475] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.3.1

[   26.042703] input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.3.1

[   26.319158] input: DualPoint Stick on isa0060/serio1

[   26.319229] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

```

Has anyone had to deal with one of these volume knobs? Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## static_k

Does anyone maybe have another brand of keyboard with a volume knob? Maybe I could then install lineak and use that keyboard model to see if it will work.

Thanks.

----------

## firephoto

I just got a couple of these keyboards too and everything works fine except the volume knob like you say. I'll do some research on it and see what I can find or figure out.

It seems like a good keyboard, not sure why ebay is flooded with new ones right now though. The only other thing I think I need to do to it is find something to cover up the dell logo with.  :Wink: 

----------

## faceman

Got an HP keyboard w/ knob and same problem.  Two other mm keys don't work, but the rest do.

Have you figured it out?

----------

## static_k

Sorry, but I still haven't gotten it to work. The part that annoys me is it works in Windows so I know it's not a hardware issue.

----------

## gohmdoree

anyone get anywhere with this?

----------

## BT

Hi,

I got the volume to work by following these instructions: http://patch.timesofcoffee.com/data/files/sk8135.txt, which I found on the Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1551611.

----------

## jsteidl

I've started a new Thread to summarize the Information. No, not just for Fun, but because its just not working with my Keyboard. :-/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557836-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Any Hint is appreciated!

----------

